# Vmware modules, arpstar &   kernel 2.6.22-rc* error [SOLVED]

## HeXiLeD

vmware modules:

```
[32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.22-rc3

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-any-any-update109/vmmon.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...

[A[113C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...

[A[113C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Converting vmmon-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[113C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-any-any-update109/vmnet.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 [32;01m*[0m   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...

[A[113C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...

[A[113C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

 [32;01m*[0m Done with patching

 [32;01m*[0m Converting vmnet-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...

[A[113C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing vmmon module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc3'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wno-pointer-sign" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h: In function 'void Task_Switch_V45(VMDriver*, Vcpuid)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::validEIP' may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::cs' may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::rsp' may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::rip' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmcore/compat.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc3'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing vmnet module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc3'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c: In function 'VNetCopyDatagramToUser':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:633: error: 'const struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:633: error: 'const struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:639: error: 'const struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc3'

make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2

 

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1305:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

 

!!! Unable to make   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/usr/src/linux.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

arpstar

```
[32;01m*[0m Determining the location of the kernel source code

 [32;01m*[0m Found kernel source directory:

 [32;01m*[0m     /usr/src/linux

 [32;01m*[0m Found sources for kernel version:

 [32;01m*[0m     2.6.22-rc3

 [32;01m*[0m Checking for suitable kernel configuration options...

[A[109C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking arpstar-0.5.5.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work

 [32;01m*[0m Applying arpstar-0.5.5-2.6.16.patch ...

[A[109C  [34;01m[ [32;01mok[34;01m ][0m

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work ...

 [32;01m*[0m Preparing arpstar module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc3'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'arphook_rcv':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:116: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:135: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'arphook_snd':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:242: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'iphook_rcv':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:270: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:272: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'sanity_check':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:530: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:538: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:539: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'print_possible':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:603: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc3'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1615:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 972:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1305:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KDIR=/usr/src/linux  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

```

Solutions?

----------

## Bigun

Same error, same kernel:

```
64lappy bigun # uname -a

Linux 64lappy 2.6.22-rc2 #2 Fri May 25 20:44:19 EDT 2007 x86_64 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

```

```
64lappy bigun # emerge -va vmware-workstation

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/vmware-workstation-5.5.4.44386  108,927 kB 

Total: 2 packages (2 new), Size of downloads: 108,927 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild Manifests...

>>> Emerging (1 of 2) app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 to /

 * vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                   [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.22-rc2/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.22-rc2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-any-any-update109/vmmon.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmmon-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-any-any-update109/vmnet.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmnet-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work ...

 * Preparing vmmon module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc2'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wdeclaration-after-statement" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wno-pointer-sign" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

cc1plus: warning: command line option "-Wstrict-prototypes" is valid for C/ObjC but not for C++

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h: In function 'void Task_Switch_V45(VMDriver*, Vcpuid)':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::validEIP' may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::cs' may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::rsp' may be used uninitialized in this function

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:1713: warning: 'sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::rip' may be used uninitialized in this function

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmcore/compat.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc2'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

 * Preparing vmnet module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc2'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.o

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c: In function 'VNetCopyDatagramToUser':

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:633: error: 'const struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:633: error: 'const struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.c:639: error: 'const struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

make[3]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only/userif.o] Error 1

make[2]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/work/vmnet-only] Error 2

make[1]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22-rc2'

make: *** [vmnet.ko] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make   auto-build VMWARE_VER=VME_S1B1 KERNEL_DIR=/usr/src/linux KBUILD_OUTPUT=/lib/modules/2.6.22-rc2/build.

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.15-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

----------

## LoSeR_5150

Please see my post on VMTN http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=677688 as there's a working solution there.

----------

## HeXiLeD

This issue also happens with vanilla sources 2.6.22-rc5

It does not happen with gentoo sources 2.6.20.6

----------

## yamakawa

 *LoSeR_5150 wrote:*   

> Please see my post on VMTN http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=677688 as there's a working solution there.

 

I do not think your problem & solution is identical to the ones HeXiLeD and Bigun have.

----------

## HeXiLeD

Gentoo sources 2.6.22-r1 is also affected with the same problem.

----------

## capone007

Same problem here.

```

box ~ # uname -a

Linux box 2.6.22.1 #3 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jul 21 18:25:00 CEST 2007 i686 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300  @ 1.86GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

```

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work ...

 * Preparing arpstar module

make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.1'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.o

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'arphook_rcv':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:116: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:135: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'arphook_snd':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:242: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'iphook_rcv':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:270: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:272: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'h'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'sanity_check':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:530: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'nh'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:538: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:539: error: 'struct sk_buff' has no member named 'mac'

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c: In function 'print_possible':

/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.c:603: warning: comparison of distinct pointer types lacks a cast

make[2]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work/arpstar.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/work] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.22.1'

make: *** [default] Error 2

!!! ERROR: net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1621:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 973:   Called qa_call 'src_compile'

  ebuild.sh, line 44:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1311:   Called linux-mod_src_compile

  linux-mod.eclass, line 516:   Called die

!!! Unable to make  KDIR=/usr/src/linux  .

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

!!! A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-misc/arpstar-0.5.5-r1/temp/build.log'.

```

is there a solution yet?

----------

## Rajish

I've just compiled vmware-modules-1.0.0.16

```

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16 to /

 * VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz RMD160 ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz SHA1 ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz SHA256 ;-) ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 * VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz size ;-) ...                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                  [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                [ ok ]

 * checking VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz ;-) ...                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.21-gentoo-r4/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.21-gentoo-r4

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking VMware-player-2.0.0-45731.i386.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-player-distrib/lib/modules/source//vmmon.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmmon-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-player-distrib/lib/modules/source//vmnet.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmnet-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                   [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking ./vmware-player-distrib/lib/modules/source//vmblock.tar to /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work

 * Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   000_all_makefile-include-directory.patch ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 *   020_all_epoll-def-warnings.patch ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Done with patching

 * Converting vmblock-only/Makefile to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                                                 [ ok ]

 * Applying 1.0.0.16-kernel-2.6.22.patch ...                                                                                                          [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work ...

 * Preparing vmmon module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/linux/hostif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/comport.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/cpuid.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/hash.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/memtrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/phystrack.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/task.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciContext.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciDatagram.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciDriver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciDs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciGroup.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciHashtable.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciProcess.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciResource.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmciSharedMem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/common/vmx86.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/vmcore/moduleloop.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmmon-only/vmmon.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

cp -f vmmon.ko ./../vmmon.o

 * Preparing vmnet module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/driver.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/hub.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/userif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/netif.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/bridge.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/filter.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/procfs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/smac_compat.o

  SHIPPED /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/smac_linux.x386.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/vmnet.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/vmnet.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmnet-only/vmnet.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

cp -f vmnet.ko ./../vmnet.o

 * Preparing vmblock module

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make -C /usr/src/linux/include/.. M=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

make[1]: warning: jobserver unavailable: using -j1.  Add `+' to parent make rule.

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/block.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/control.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/dbllnklst.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/dentry.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/file.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/filesystem.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/inode.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/module.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/stubs.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/linux/super.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.o

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST 1 modules

  CC      /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.mod.o

  LD [M]  /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.16/work/vmblock-only/vmblock.ko

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.21-gentoo-r4'

cp -f vmblock.ko ./../vmblock.o

>>> Source compiled.

```

vmware-config.pl still has the problem with compilation of these, but I skipped the stage as this was an update of previous installation. Just remove the file /etc/vmware/not_configured.

--

----------

## Sadako

I have the same error with arpstar and 2.6.22-hardened-r1.

It's a pity arpstar's functionality isn't implemented in the kernel itself, the module seems pretty simple...

----------

## HeXiLeD

Currently with 2.6.22-gentoo-r9

No issues. Topic Solved

----------

